# Ylva Championship 2007



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

A month or so ago, the Danish Championship for Ylva's were held in Flensburg, Germany - Some amazing pictures were taken by a german photographer, check this: http://www.pcg-yachtfoto.de/
Just take a look at these beautiful 10mtr Skerry-cruiser types. 
They raced pretty hard, check: http://www.pcg-yachtfoto.de/Fotos Unfall.html


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

One thing I think....a beautifull boat is beautifull no matter where it sails....

Compare these babies with those Alerions and their "bling bling" rigs........this is beauty...balance...well thought rigs....synergy...dynamics....

These are pretty boats...no doubt about it. No gimmicks...just lines.

Nice..thanks


----------

